# loaches and angels



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

i have two black veil angels ,that were quite sick , with a fungus i recently introduced them back into there tank. i have notived recently that the clown loaches will not leave them alone they seem to be coming up to there body and i am not sure what they are doing . is this normal . shoul di be concerned 
are they going after there slime coat , im confused . is this normal after they were sick with the fungus.
thanks 
tom


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It doesn't seem normal and I would be concerned. Keep a close eye on them as it could only be curiosity on the part of the clown loaches.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

tom g said:


> i have two black veil angels ,that were quite sick , with a fungus i recently introduced them back into there tank. i have notived recently that the clown loaches will not leave them alone they seem to be coming up to there body and i am not sure what they are doing . is this normal . shoul di be concerned
> are they going after there slime coat , im confused . is this normal after they were sick with the fungus.
> thanks
> tom


I would recommend you to move either angelfish or loaches. Both of them in the same tank is not a good mix. Loaches will harass angelfish, they like to "touch" other fish - it is a normal behavior for loaches. My angelfish did not like to be "sniffed" by loaches so I ended up selling the loaches.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

well the one black veil angel died today , he was the big one prob the size of a small bowl prob 4 in .the other one seems to be doing ok i am gonna get my water tested tommorow am .had it tstd last week and they said it was good . told me teh water was hard .some one mentioned a uv sterilizer is taht something i need 
thanks gang
tom


----------

